# Please suggest a good H61 motherboard. Asus or gigabyte?



## prantik007 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello guys, my old Intel dh61ww mobo just died and I'm looking to buy a new mobo with H61. Shortlisted Asus and Gigabyte. Please tell me which is better? 
Also I live in kolkata so please also consider the after sale service of both companies. Asus is handled by Rashi peripherals and Gigabyte by ???????. Please also state any personal views for Asus vs Gigabyte and RMA experience


----------

